# Rain (German Shepherd Movie)



## slaen

I am looking for this movie titled Rain from 2001.


Its about a girl who donates her GSD to the military and the dog goes in to combat in Vietnam. Then he comes home. 

I have been searching all over for it and I cant find it. Last someone said it was shown on Animal Planet. But I looked on their site with no luck.

Anyone know anything about this movie?


----------



## Myamom

http://us.imdb.com/title/tt0265611/


----------



## TMarie

I seen it when it first came out. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0265611/

Posted the same time as Myamom.


----------



## Vinnie

This one?

Rain (2001/1) IMDb 

There's 2 movies titled Rain released in 2001. I'll check around somemore but check at a rental store.


----------



## slaen

Yeah I found it on IMDB but I was looking to buy it.
Or watch it online or something.


----------



## slaen

Sorry let me clarify something..

I found a dvd of it but its in french.


----------



## raysmom

Here's one - I think it's in English!!









http://www.daaveedee.com/product_info.php?products_id=102450&language=en


----------



## Amaruq

That is where I got Rayne's (changed the spelling obviously) name from.







She was three weeks old when the movie aired and she was the only pup that didn't have a nickname yet.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

I enjoyed it when I saw it. Would love to see it again.


----------



## slaen

Awesome thank you Raysmom.

yeah im gonna pick it up.


----------



## Caja's Mom

I think it is also a book. I remember reading something very similar. Working at a school sometimes is good for the library.


----------



## Vinnie

I've never seen this movie. I'm going to have to try finding it at the video store. ($33 is kind of high for me unless I know I really like the movie.)

Hope no one minds but I'm going to move this to 'Favorite Links, Books & Videos' section so it's easy to find later. 

Thanks Slaen.


----------



## Amaruq

You might want to check on Animal Planet's website. I *think* it was a movie that they made but I am not 100% positive. I know they had several movies that they produced in that general time period.


----------



## Vinnie

_Pissst Ruq, he already checked there. (So did I.)_











> Originally Posted By: SlaenLast someone said it was shown on Animal Planet. But I looked on their site with no luck.


----------



## slaen

No problem Vinnie.


----------



## Amaruq

Whoops...... can I claim I was having flashbacks to Rayne as a pup..... explains the nightmares from the last couple of nights.









Did you try to e-mail them to see if iut would be re-aired or if they offer it for sale?


----------



## rambof07

I have seen it and it was good one. Even the Rain is black and white in its moral intent, but all manner of fascinating detail exists around the edges of the main story.


----------

